# feeding your piranha mice



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i have a friend whos snake just escaped (yikes glad its not my house!!!!!!!!!!) and he gave me 3 frozen mice from petco. was just wonderin how everybody feels on feeding P mice


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

NO!!!! Some people do it but it destroys your water quality.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

It makes a serious mess of your water (your tank will smell like roadkill) and it's really not good for them. I wouldn't.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have done it once with the small frozen ones. My P loved them but it did stink pretty bad. I will not be doing it again LOL!!


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

It wont do anything for your P and like stated above it will really funk up your water

What is, Very bad ideal

yes thats my final answer


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I tried it once with my rhom and a pre-killed pinkie mouse and it went well. I was sure to do a big water chnge when finished. I never tried it with a mouse before, but I would imagine that it would make an unbelievable mess out of the water.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Messy and messes up water parameters. Unless you have a a nice group of very large guys who would make quick work of them I wouldnt do it, too messy with the little ps oh ya and unhealthy 2


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The only thing worse than feeding them frozen mice is feeding them live mice.

The first one is just messy and not worth it, the second one is _"For losers only."_

Kudos to you for asking first!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Feed little pinky mice instead

You won't need to clean


----------



## vrabel300 (Sep 25, 2008)

if your gonna feed them little animals lol feed them pinky rats, no hair and not to much mess but youll need a couple probably. otherwise just stick to a normal diet.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> The only thing worse than feeding them frozen mice is feeding them live mice.
> 
> The first one is just messy and not worth it, the second one is _"For losers only."_
> 
> Kudos to you for asking first!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

AS stated above not a good idea but if you do make sure its out cold or dead. Anything with teeth and claws will fight back. Had a friend that lost a snake feeding it a live rat. Rats claw took out the snakes eye. Not good.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I think its cool and gross at the same time.. Make sure its dead, and do a water change the same day. The will spike your parameters pretty fast.


----------

